
How to master Google Photos (2017) - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/9/15762170/google-photos-how-to-master
======
naskwo
This is all nice and well, but sharing albums on Google is naive. You get a
"hidden link" to an album that you can then share with people.

Back in 2005, I set up Famipix (www.famipix.com) to share my own private
family photos. And keep them private. No public albums.

The site currently has users in more than 100 countries, and I've made a
special version for schools that is free to use. We have good traction in the
Netherlands (where I'm from).

Dutch legislation will require _all_ schools who post photos online to use a
similar system, where only authenticated users (i.e. parents) can login to
view the photos. Explanation here:
[https://support.famipix.com/category/47-famipix-for-
schools](https://support.famipix.com/category/47-famipix-for-schools)

If you're interested in a free account for your (kid's) school, just send me a
message.

